# New DragonScale



## Atlas58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Any ideas for names, he's in a Ball jar until we are done moving stuff around my house LOL. I have two 2.5 gallons outside my room begging for fish to be put in them. Curse parents and there demand for perfect floor plans.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous! Where did you get him?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful!! He looks like the twin brother of my guy, Toro (short for Arturo, or Arthur, because of the metal "armor" he has . Your guy could be Lancelot


----------



## Atlas58 (Jul 2, 2010)

A Chicagoland chain called Petland they have these by the bucket so to speak.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice boy!!!! Might want to cover up that jar though, he could jump.


----------

